# Adoption contracts? Bad adoption experiences?



## ottbhope41 (7 mo ago)

I have been contemplating going through an OTTB rescue for my next mount for eventing but.. wow, some of these adoption contracts scare me off. Which is sad. Because lots of these horses need good homes. 

I'm curious if any of you have gotten yourselves in a bad situation over an adoption contract? If so, what are red flags to look for before signing? 

The main things contained in these agreements that are really scaring me off are 
1) the rescue's ability to basically reclaim the horse for any reason at any time
2) the inability to transfer the agreement in the event of transfer of care (somehow I am liable if I give the horse to another person and THEY breach the contract), after right of first refusal is given to the rescue of course
3) I owe the rescue money ($2000) and am responsible for all legal fees incurred by the rescue if I breach the contract (which could be as simple as forgetting to send a photo update 10 years down the line)

I'm also concerned about one contract stating the rescue must be included in the decision for euthanasia but they have no financial responsibility to the horse. So let's say the horse colics and our options are $10,000 surgery OR euthanasia and the rescue says no euthanasia, can they legally force me to do the colic surgery?


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I adopted a Paso Fino from Horse Protection Association of Florida and had no problems at all. I had to come ride the horse 3 times to show that I could manage him because he was a difficult horse that they weren't sure they could place. I was impressed that they took a lot of time to make sure that my adopted horse was going to work out for me.

While I was there, I noticed that they were extremely overworked and a bit overwhelmed. I didn't see how they could possibly find the people, the time, the gas, or the money to come and inspect my place. Plus, I am proud of my place and how I keep my horses, and I did not think they would object to anything they saw, if for some reason they were in the neighborhood and stopped in.

I hate selling horses so if for any reason I couldn't keep the horse I adopted, I was glad that it would be possible for me to just give him back.

When my horse contracted EPM, I notified them immediately that he was quite ill and under a vet's care. When he had to be euthanized two years later because the EPM came back worse than ever, they were completely sympathetic and offered me another Paso Fino.

After spending some time at HPAF, I felt they were fair and reasonable and it did not worry me about the contract that I signed. I think there are well-known fair and reasonable OTTB adoption agencies that would be happy to help you find a good match.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Most "rescues" only want good homes, quality owners and those who will not abandon again the animal to who knows what.
Many do thorough checks of references and may ask to see pictures of the barn, fencing of your property or the boarding stable name where you will keep the animal.
They want to know health care is continued and good, not that the animal is going to fall back to a neglected state.
They want to know a farrier will and has been contacted/contracted with to provide care so skiis not form again to the hooves...
They want to know the animal is fed and cared for...so pictures sent.

I have yet to adopt dog, cat or horse and have a home visit take place after my references were checked and verified my animals were more than adequately given care.

Those contracts are written to protect the rescue and to hold creeps that adopt and abuse or dump be able to be held accountable legally...
Good owners don't abuse or dump their animals...they do what they can and either contact for a return of the animal or if really concerned to tell them they need to euthanize.
Those binding contracts do scare some off...and maybe that is a good thing...they make people think cause you can be held in a court of law answering questions...
If though you are one of the good owners, rare is a seizure done unless counseling to do different or horrendous conditions are found and reported on....the object is to find forever homes for the animals...
Good, caring homes...

The only thing I think might find you in a ton of trouble is if you bred a mare and produced more animals....the organizations I know of would be livid and have the right to take the mare, possibly the get and blacklist you in the network banning you forever from getting a "rescue" again.
My neighbor has a horse adopted like knightrider did....its years now and to my knowledge they have never come to see the horse, see the living conditions, contacted the vet...they did ask for pictures when she put in her paperwork and character references....nothing else ever followed her.

Make sure the "rescue" is legit in your state with paperwork filed and certified or all their threatening paperwork is a bunch of hooey... I know in our state the rescues are so overflowing they try so hard to not have to take any animals back cause they have no place to put them....truth.  
🐴.... _ jmo..._


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I haven’t adopted a horse but I participate in an informal neighborhood rescue for dogs. Most rescues are so overwhelmed with the glut of animals in need that they have neither the energy nor the resources to mess around with an animal in a good home. Meet the people and feel them out - you are more than likely to pick up on any shady business or mental difficulties (which is unfortunately more likely to cause you issues with rescuers).


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

We adopted a 3-legged border collie from a rescue, years ago. The adoption process was very off-putting and, at the time, we swore we'd never go through it again. We had to prove so many things - it felt like we were being judged and interrogated. We totally get it now, though. He ended up being such a wonderful dog. He was my husband's best friend and went to work with him every day until he passed unexpectedly from a liver problem. They never came and checked out the house and never called or harassed us. They were so overwhelmed with the # of animals they were rescuing and finding homes for. We'd probably be willing to do it again if the time was right and there was an animal we really wanted to adopt.


----------



## rundunnyrun (6 mo ago)

I adopted my American Saddlebred from the American Saddlebred Legacy Foundation. Absolutely no problems. Wonderful people. The horses are throughly evaluated and you don't have to jump through a bunch of hoops or refinance your house to qualify. I trail ride on mine and he's exactly the way they said he was, no hidden surprises!


----------

